

Get the old Gmail compose back with a free browser extension - ck2
http://oldcompose.com/download.html

======
ck2
I found a firefox version here:

[https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/restore-your-
gmail-...](https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/restore-your-gmail-
settings/)

Maybe if Google sees enough download on all the plugin versions they will
restore it natively.

Checked out the source on the firefox version and it is as simple as can be,
no code obfuscation.

